# Endoscopy - Sedation?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Going for another one this week.

Has anyone ever had an Endoscopy without sedation?

Opinions if you have any please?

TM


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

First one I had done with loads of Valium - didn't feel a thing and was very, very happy when I came round.

Second one they just sprayed some stuff down my throat - which made me gag.

Then they shoved a plastic guard thing down my throat - which made me gag.

Then they shoved the bloody shuftiscope down my throat - yep, you guessed - it made me gag.

Give me the Valium any day!


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

They shoved it down my throat, I sicked it out, after three attempts they gave up and transferred me to intensive care. :lol: 

Not making you feel any better am I?

Ian


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Are you one about the one down you throat or the one up the back passage? I have had two. Both up the rear end. The first one there was no anesthetic at all and it was ok. Just the lower bowel. The second one was the upper bowel and it was fantastic. They give you an injection in your finger and some sexy looking nurse talks to you while some other nurse does the business. Mine were both stunning.

One talks to you while the other shoves stuff inside you. I had a great time but you kind of feel like you have downed half a bottle of Scotch and smoked a joint. Well I did. Afterwards you feel a bit queer.

I have applied to have it done again each year but they have told me it isnt necessary.


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes, had one done without any sedation, just throat spray( just so I could go straight back to work ( self employed) ) just swallow and it will be fine


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I thought the one down your throat is a bronchoscopy.
This I have had without sedation and all went well.
They discovered the ulcers they were looking for.
Chap who went in after me chucked up everywhere.
Perhaps he had ignored the fasting instructions.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Since I had an incident of diverticulitis ages ago, I've "been on the programme" and have a colonoscopy every 3 years (unless they find anything serious - then it drops to annually.)

I've been there 3 times now and, because I needed to drive home each time, I opted for no sedation and found it very interesting watching the progress of the camera through my insides.

There has been the occasional polyp found which has been cut off with a "hot wire" and then recovered for analysis - no probs found - thank goodness!

Anyway, the lack of sedation has not been an issue, there can be mild discomfort mainly due to the air they pump in to inflate the bowel so they can navigate through.

This is just like having a bit of trapped wind and is released with a delicious fart on removal of the "snake"

There is no discomfort on insertion and none on "turning the corners" - you just don't feel it.

One other advantage of no sedation is that you are able to discuss what is going on with the doc as it is happening - which I find more reassuring than waiting for results etc.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

mine is for my esophagus.

TM


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

daveil said:


> Yes, had one done without any sedation, just throat spray( just so I could go straight back to work ( self employed) ) just swallow and it will be fine


Same experience here re the throat spray, as I had to drive myself home afterwards. I jokingly asked the nurse if she had wiped the endoscope off properly, after extracting it from the last patient's rectum. :lol: Fortunately, she found that funny too, but assured me that it would have been a different instrument altogether. :wink:

Although there was a tendancy to gag, I just focused on viewing the process on the colour monitor. It was fascinating to watch. They took tiny biopsies whilst in there, and although there were some signs of inflammation, all turned out to be fine :thumbright: ................although I don't want to have to do that again.

Good luck Trev.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Afterwards you feel a bit queer.


Saying nowt  :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## peter21 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Endoscopy*

I had a gastroscopy (stomach), no sedation, just local anaesthetic spray. It was fine...no problem...just think about something other than the back of your throat...watch the monitor, or plan your next expedition.


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi barryd,
Having endured 2 colonoscopies in the last couple of years, I totally appreciated your post! Gave me the best 'giggle' I've had for a while and brought back some memories!
However, I can only assume that to get the 'sexy looking nurses' you must have gone 'private'!! 
I can only describe my NHS nurses as 'brutal and butch'.
Thanks for a good laugh.
Regards, Lindsay


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Afterwards you feel a bit queer.
> ...


Not surprising after having something shoved up his bot! :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Perhaps if Trev had explained a bit better I wouldn’t have disclosed to the world about my Bottom and Nurse fun! :roll: 

I forgot to add that I spent half an hour trying to chat up two fellow female patients in the recovery room while still under the effects of the drugs before Mrs D came in to take me home and apologised to the staff and patients before dragging me out by the ear. Just like being down the pub really.


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

I had the camera down the throat to examine the stomach (gastroscopy) a few years ago. Although I was anxious about it, the doc assured me that the vast majority had it without sedation and coped well. 

I said I'd have it without. My understanding is that they always use the throat spray. The only slightly uncomfortable thing was the actual swallowing - no feeling when actually inside.

Go for it. It's nothing like as bad as it sounds.


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Unlucky Barry, i posted once before on this subject i had THREE women who did mine once and i thanked them on leaving and told them i would be going back to work to tell the lads i had been sorted by three women :roll: they had a good laugh.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi TM
I have had numerous gastroscopys (40?) over twenty years, also some colonoscopys. They were anticipating cancer starting. Twice the doctor insisted on sedation because they knew they were taking a lot of biopsies. Personally even then I would rather have had just the anaesthetic throat spray.
As others have said, have the anaesthetic throat spray. BEFORE they start ask if you can watch the screen. Give a GOOD swallow when they tell you to. Watch in fascination. It is a little uncomfortable when they remove the endoscope but easily bearable. It can also be a little uncomfortable if they are looking near the top of the oesophagus, about 15cm in.
Sorry about the negative points but I would rather be honest. They must be doing it for your benefit. Have the spray and enjoy the rest of the day rather than feeling drowsy etc after sedation.
All the very best.
p-c


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

barryd said:


> Perhaps if Trev had explained a bit better I wouldn't have disclosed to the world about my Bottom and Nurse fun! :roll:
> 
> I forgot to add that I spent half an hour trying to chat up two fellow female patients in the recovery room while still under the effects of the drugs before Mrs D came in to take me home and apologised to the staff and patients before dragging me out by the ear. Just like being down the pub really.


Further proof Barry shouldn't be allowed out on his own!


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

TM, had both sedated and non sedated scopes, and hate both procedures. Came out of the sedated one dribbling like a fool and then opted for the spray on the next...came out of that with eyes and nose running uncontrollably. Most people I see after they have had their procedure are fine, I think I'm just a wuss. I am supposed to have them every two years to monitor my oesophagus but I am more than happy to miss one. 
They have started to put the endoscope up the patients nose in our area (son-in-law just had one) rather than down the throat. I have no idea if this will be better or worse for me. 
The thing is that it has to be done, won't take very long, is mildly uncomfortable and hopefully you will get peace of mind when its all over. 
Good luck with your procedure...just make sure you don't get the scope that's been up Barry's bottom!

Terry


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I had sedation and woke up after a lovely sleep to a cup of tea and some toast. Couldn't remember a thing about it and that's how I liked it.

Last year though I had a corneal graft, taking about 90 minutes, under local anaesthetic so I'm not totally wimpy.


Chris


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Had one of those a couple of weeks ago with throat spray, tastes likes over ripe bananas.

Had a very good nurse explaining what I would feel and how to control my breathing while the tube was in, and this made it much more relaxing. No pain or discomfort, just a little sore the day after. 

No sign of ulcers or hernia, just a high acid content causing the problems I have.

I have to say I was very impressed with the whole NHS procedure for this, everything was professional and on time. (Norfolk and Norwich University Hospital)

Colin


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

When they give you the choice, ie sedation and stay for a good few hours or get it down the throat without problems, I had no problem choosing the latter. Did not have a problem, but I am sure there are people who are not as lucky.

All I asked that they do throat first!

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*GA*

Hi

I had G.A. when I had an endoscopy.

Russ


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.


I have to go once a year for the camera "down" :lol: ... for the last 15 years or so, I just have the throat spray it doesn't bother me as I know what to expect... Except last time the surgeon had two new doctors he was training up, he said would you mind if they did it for you, I said no problem, hmm.

Normally it takes about 5 mins, but they both had a go and had a good look round it took three quarters of an hour, all the time they are pumping air into you stomach, I was belching like a good un and was just at the point to tell them to stop when they did..

Boy did I fart in the car, all the way home from Pontefract to Hull. :roll: 

ray.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

I had the throat spary too... A bit uncomfortable but probably worth it just to be able to get dressed and go. i was in and out in around 2 hours from memory.

They were not amused when i loudly recommended everyone else waiting, to.. 'go for the sedation'. And if I had to do it again I would indeed go for the sleepy stuff. 

Everybody is different though. And it really was not that bad.

Best of luck and good health.

Alex B ...


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks Folks!

I will let you know how I go on.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*I AM BACK*

*** I HAVE RETURNED ***

Well, as I said, I appreciate the replies. Thank you.

I decided against the sedative.

Not as bad as I expected, but not a pleasant experience.

So you are not rid of me, yet.

TM


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Glad it went OK...not high up on my list of great days out! Hope everything was fine.

Terry


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

TM
Glad you are ok and I hope the news was good.
Regards
p-c


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

p-c said:


> TM
> Glad you are ok and I hope the news was good.
> Regards
> p-c


Thanks, I have had a Hiatus Hernia since I was 19. It was a check-up as I had not had a Gastroscopy since I was 25.

All looks as best as it can be, some scarring and could see the esophagus had been repairing itself (least I think that is what he said).

The Doctor also had an Hiatus Hernia.

TM


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

That's good. It is a good idea to have it checked regularly, that way they can pick up and treat any changes. I speak from experience!
All the best.
p-c


----------

